# Volunteer required!



## Roger (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been contacted by a non-member who has recently inherited a collection of old bottles which were dug from the hills of Northern California by his mother.  

 He would like to donate the collection to Antique-Bottles.Net with the request that we photograph and catalogue the bottles and then display them on the website in memoriam for the future and lasting enjoyment of all collectors.

 If there are any Members who would like to undertake the photographing and cataloguing (I can do the web pages!) and provide a home for these bottles please let me know and I will give you the donors name and email address so that you can contact him.

 I don't have any details or even know how many there are!

 I would love to do this myself but I am trying to spare the donor the expense of shipping them 6,000 miles to England! He is Long Beach, Calif.


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 6, 2004)

hi roger ,
   email me his info and i will contact him . i think i have time for this if he dosent have a million of them.

 jeff


----------



## kumtow (Sep 6, 2004)

Awww, Why oh why do I live so far away[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Jeff, if he does have too many for you , I would be happy to help you out. Don't know what shape they are in, but I could also tumble some if they were sick. (Makes for a better picture.) Just let me know if you need any help.  Kelley


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 6, 2004)

i have contacted ,and we will see what happens !! im sure i will need a little help! thanks kelly!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 7, 2004)

Morning Jeff I also dropped Rick a line... Maybe he could donate some of the specimens to those who specialize in certain areas like  inks, meds, whiskeys, food etc... Taz[8D]


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 7, 2004)

that would be nice.  i will get back as soon as i get a responce!! we dont even know what he has at this point...!    i cant remember how many times someone has said" hey i got a whole basement , garage or attic full of bottles, come take a look!!  only to find 30's,40's and 50's bottles. let's hope this is a little more exciting.


----------



## ashott (Sep 8, 2004)

Jeff or Roger, 
 I am at home alllllll day and would be happy to help if it is needed. The only daily chore and love I have are my 2 kids......let me if I can help.


----------



## diggerjeff (Sep 8, 2004)

WE WILL LET YOU KNOW .  HAVE NOT HEARD BACK FROM HIM YET.


----------



## Pontiled (Sep 8, 2004)

Sure wish we could just teleport them to North Carolina! Beam me up Scottie!


----------



## Roger (Sep 16, 2004)

I got an email from this person saying that they have lost some emails.  They say "I have charter cable and they have done some strange things to my account". They go on to say "Please have them resend and I will get back to them right away. (hopefully if I get it)"


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Geeeez, why do I have to live so far away []


----------

